# Dg's Swole log..........



## ZECH (Aug 25, 2003)

Ok...........as most know I like to be a guniea pig. I have never been a good responder to regular creatine powder. I have been off all types for over a year and a half. Recently I have been reading and studying new transport systems. I don't want a load of sugar either to push it. So I'm going to try the new V2 from Syntrax. 
The premise behind this latest innovation in muscle volumizing technology is based on the potent anabolic, cell-volumizing effects of a compound called Glycocyamine. This new breakthrough compound has been scientifically shown to increase the body's production and storage of muscle volumizing, high-energy phosphate compounds. SWOLE's concentrated matrix also includes Dimethylglycine for its intense ability to improve oxygen utilization, maintain high energy levels and boost mental acuity. To kick it up a notch, they have incorporated Tricreatine Citrate which is the most bioavailable and soluble form of creatine. Tricreatine Citrate allows for maximum absorption of creatine through a pH-balanced delivery system and does not have the side effects of creatine monohydrate such as stomach bloat and discomfort. Last but not least, while developing SWOLE's state of the art formula, they stumbled upon the truly novel compound Glucuronolactone which is one of the best endurance and energy-producing compounds ever seen. In vertebrate studies not only does it dramatically reduce fatigue but it even prevents insulin-stimulated adipose storage. 
Best of all it has zero sugar! I started taking it this past weekend and hopefully sometime this week I can start giving some good feedback and results of how this performs. Stay tuned!


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 25, 2003)

I was just reading about this stuff and it sounds interesting. Just wondering if its possible for you to post your starting vitals, BF%, height, weight etc. Just so we can follow the changes in your body composition. Good luck!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 25, 2003)

What I know........
Weight(as of this morning 191)
bf....approx. 12%
Height 5'9"
arms 16.5"
chest 47.5"
thighs 24"
waist 32"
max bench 315


----------



## bludevil (Aug 25, 2003)

Have you ever tried San's V12. It worked for me and it's sugar free. Can't wait for the feedback, if you have good results with this, I'm gonna give this Swole V2 a try.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 25, 2003)

Cool, DG.  Keep us posted.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 25, 2003)

Never tried V12. I really think this has potential to be a better formula!


----------



## PB&J (Aug 25, 2003)

Good luck I always wanted to try these! Hope you do well.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 26, 2003)

Yesterday was bench day. The flat benches were full, so I started on Inclines. Was still able to do my normal weight on flat bench after inclines! Normally that is not true. Had to be the swole!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 27, 2003)

Doing biceps yesterday, I noticed I felt a little stronger and added another 10 pounds to my bb curls without any rep loss.


----------



## bludevil (Aug 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Had to be the swole!



How much do you think is the mental aspect of it. I know when I take supp's that "SUPPOSED" to make me lift more, ie.. ph's, creatine, etc... I always go up in my lifts. But, i've always wondered how much of it is mental. I've got it in my head that I'm supposed to lift more so I lift more. Not saying the swole isn't working though.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 27, 2003)

I have always had the attitude of this doesn't work. Always very skeptical about new products with so many companies just out for money. So I go in it expecting nothing. So when I get an increase, I feel it is real.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bludevil *_
> Have you ever tried San's V12. It worked for me and it's sugar free. Can't wait for the feedback, if you have good results with this, I'm gonna give this Swole V2 a try.



I've tried V12 and loved it. And am about to try the Swole V2. I'll let you know how they compare. I think it should be getting here today.


----------



## hustler11 (Aug 28, 2003)

any noticeable difference in the way your muscles look? fuller or harder at all?


----------



## ZECH (Aug 29, 2003)

Not yet...........


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 29, 2003)

I just started taking my Swole this morning.  The stuff tastes like orange sherbet.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 29, 2003)

You got orange! I have the sweet tart punch.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 30, 2003)

When do you take it dg? The bottle says twice a day w/food. I workout in the morning, should I take it before or after workout? And then again 12 hours later?


----------



## ZECH (Aug 30, 2003)

I usually take it early morning and again when I get home about 7pm.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 30, 2003)

When during the day do you work out?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> You got orange! I have the sweet tart punch.




Yup.  I just mixed it with the cherry Nectar to produce a taste I really can't identify.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Yup.  I just mixed it with the cherry Nectar to produce a taste I really can't identify.


LMAO! Same here with apple and sweet tart!!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> When during the day do you work out?


Lunch time! (12:30-1:30)


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 30, 2003)

so when do you eat lunch?


----------



## ZECH (Aug 30, 2003)

After I work out..........


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 30, 2003)

ohhhh


----------



## ZECH (Aug 30, 2003)

I eat when I get back to work. And I usually eat about 9:00-9:30 also before workout.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 30, 2003)

So you don't take it right before or after a workout?


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 30, 2003)

that is bit unusual...but it's dg! I'm sure he knows what he's doing.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> So you don't take it right before or after a workout?


You are suppose to take it 12 hours apart! If I take it before I workout, I would be up to midnight to take it again. And I think you also need to allow some time for it to get in your system. Maybe several hours. It's not magic and you can't expect to feel results in minutes. Also remember this is not just plain creatine powder.


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 30, 2003)

oh I didn't know the 12 hours apart catch. ok


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 30, 2003)

Thanks DG, I look forward to taking it.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 30, 2003)

Good luck..


----------



## hustler11 (Aug 30, 2003)

How would you guys compare it to the first swole? I just ordered some since it was on sale from being replaced by the v2


----------



## ZECH (Aug 31, 2003)

It is a whole different set of ingrediants.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 2, 2003)

It's been a week and 2 days now and I finally noticed a definate increase in strength today. Weights went up on bench today with a lot less effort than last several weeks. I like it!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 2, 2003)

Next, try Vendetta preworkout, I bet you will be impressed.


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> It's been a week and 2 days now and I finally noticed a definate increase in strength today. Weights went up on bench today with a lot less effort than last several weeks. I like it!


same here dg, i also had a fuller pump, this stuff rocks.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> same here dg, i also had a fuller pump, this stuff rocks.


I think I'm going to see alot more before it's over!


----------



## oaktownboy (Sep 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> It's been a week and 2 days now and I finally noticed a definate increase in strength today. Weights went up on bench today with a lot less effort than last several weeks.
> *How much did it go up?*


----------



## ZECH (Sep 3, 2003)

I didn't say I increased the weight.................just that the weight went up way easier than before! Could have done more probably!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 3, 2003)

Well I took the Swole for two days, then came down with a severe cold and stopped taking it.  Hell, I was barely eating, let alone taking supplements.  Anyway, I took some this morning and will begin my own Swole experience again.  I'll start my own log or online journal so I don't bastardize dg's thread.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hustler11 *_
> any noticeable difference in the way your muscles look? fuller or harder at all?


I actually noticed yesterday doing biceps, that I felt harder and looked fuller/thicker. Overall, I'm feeling better in my workouts. I have the drive I did when on PH's. Good feeling!


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 5, 2003)

so dg, what are the costs on this stuff?


----------



## ZECH (Sep 5, 2003)

http://www.1fast400.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=21&products_id=689


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 5, 2003)

thanks man, appreciate it greatly...

just takin some time to learn as much as i can before i decide what to use...


----------



## ZECH (Sep 5, 2003)

Ask when you gotta question! That's what we are here for!! This may help a little........not done with it completely though. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20790


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 5, 2003)

this is fantastic reading...i had another guy recommend it too...thanks...


----------



## ZECH (Sep 8, 2003)

You ever have one of those days when you just don't feel in it? Well today was one of those days and I thought I had a terrible workout. But after I got done I realized that I had lifted the same weight for the same reps as the week before. It was then I realized that the swole obviously helped, because I would not have done it any other way.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 12, 2003)

I definitely see I am going to get more when my current supply runs out!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 12, 2003)

I haven't really had good results with it yet DG. How long were you on it before you really started to notice a difference?


----------



## ZECH (Sep 12, 2003)

Week to week and a half. It will take a while for your muscles to saturate.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 12, 2003)

Cool, it's been a week today. Thanks.


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 16, 2003)

Ok, Dg, just finished ordering swole for first time...

What other things are you taking, vitamins, supplements, etc...?

Any words of advice for me when i start? 

Thanks...


----------



## ZECH (Sep 16, 2003)

Be sure to take it 12 hours apart or as close as possible. I am on nothing else right now beside some protein and a multi-vitamin. Getting ready to start GLU FM.


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 16, 2003)

thanks man, appreciate the advice...looking forward to the delivery already! I'll keep you posted...


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 17, 2003)

do you still take on off days? both doses?


----------



## ZECH (Sep 17, 2003)

yes!


----------



## oaktownboy (Sep 26, 2003)

how's the swole coming along DG?


----------



## ZECH (Sep 26, 2003)

I'm out! Need some more.  I can tell I'm more pumped on it than not.


----------



## oaktownboy (Sep 26, 2003)

it says 60 servings, twice per day..so this stuff lasts about a month....do u cycle creatine or just keep going?


----------



## oaktownboy (Sep 26, 2003)

did u load at all?


----------



## ZECH (Sep 26, 2003)

No load.  I really don't think it is necessary with a transport. I will probably do another month before I go off.(yes cycle it)


----------



## bigbrownbear (Oct 2, 2003)

just got some of this today

weighing 180lbs around 8% i thought id just take the recommended take 2 scoops daily.

However I was thinking about taking at before breakfast (carbs and protein) and with my PWO (dextrose and whey) but on non training days is it ok to take my 2nd dose with a protein and fat meal as i dont eat carbs after breakfast  on non training days.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 2, 2003)

That should work.


----------



## X Ring (Oct 2, 2003)

so if there is 30 days worth and you can get this for $27 plus shipping online and I can get celltech a little cheaper, is this stuff better than all creatine or better than most but not cell tech.  Cell tech seems to be tops of the creatines.  i enjoy the effects of cell tech but if this is more effective at helping add muscle I will switch
Thanks
Gary


----------



## ZECH (Oct 2, 2003)

Cell Tech is loaded with sugar which will add bodyfat. Swole has no sugar and can actually help with leanness!


----------



## X Ring (Oct 2, 2003)

Alright that is certainly an advantage but I am currently more concerned with putting on some quailty mass  and a extra sugar isnt a huge deal for me at this point.  Which one in your estimation works the best in the gains department.
Thanks again
Gary


----------



## ZECH (Oct 2, 2003)

The gains you get from sugar will certainly not be quality! Go with Swole!


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 2, 2003)

why the hell would u pick Cell Tech?geez If you want all the sugar, buy regular creatine monohydrate and some dextrose! much cheaper...or you could go with a quality product like Swole


----------



## X Ring (Oct 3, 2003)

alright then swole it is.  I never heard of it before and I was one Prosource creatine and then moved to cell tech and got better results from that which is why I stuck with it. I'll order some swole and give it a wirl  Thanks guys
Gary


----------



## ZECH (Oct 3, 2003)

Great choice!


----------



## X Ring (Oct 3, 2003)

I was just looking at dpsnutrition.net and they have Syntrax Swole Citrus - 60 Serv and Syntrax Swole V2 Sweet Tart Punch - 1.29.  Which onedo i want, the V2 correct?   It has 60 servings which ends up being 30 days worth correct? I am 235 lbs and I know there was talk about weight possibly being a factor.
Gary


----------



## X Ring (Oct 3, 2003)

also what about taking alpha lipoic acid with it?  It is suppose to help absorption correct?  I tired it when I was on plain creatine but switched to celltech before I noticed any effects from it.
Thanks again
Gary


----------



## ZECH (Oct 3, 2003)

Yes V2. Not even sure if the original is still available?
Ala is good to take anytime.


----------



## X Ring (Oct 3, 2003)

searched for it (the orginal and that is what it came up with, says it is instock)  Anyway I'll be ordering the V2 maybe some ALA depending on price, b/c I need some whey and more animal stak.


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 3, 2003)

the original is still available...but who wouldn't want the new one?


----------



## bigbrownbear (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm currently using 1 scoop beofre 1 scoop after training on training days and i use only 1 scoop after am cardio on non training days. seems to have a little more endurance in both weights and c.v and more alertness


----------



## SteelXtreme (Oct 20, 2003)

I have been using it for a little over two weeks straight now...once scoop before morning meal and one just before hitting the gym in the evening. I can really feel it. The other day i was so exhausted, did not want to be there at all, but i was not tired when it came to the weights, still able to get the bar and dumbells up. I like this stuff.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 20, 2003)

Glad to know you like it!!


----------



## brennan (Oct 20, 2003)

shit i guess i'ma try this swole...ahah


----------



## ZECH (Oct 20, 2003)

You'll like it!


----------



## SteelXtreme (Oct 20, 2003)

it really does help. Make sure you take it correctly and you will see the benefits!


----------



## brennan (Oct 20, 2003)

good stuff..i just ordered a bottle today..i'll let ya know my thoughts in a week or 2


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 15, 2004)

Still taking swole v2 there DG??


----------



## ZECH (Mar 15, 2004)

No, haven't taken any since I finished it. It's been 5 months and no creatine. I need to go get some.


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 15, 2004)

Then what are you using now DG??


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 15, 2004)

PM me if you have too.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 15, 2004)

Haven't used anything for a while. I'll be starting M-Dien next week.


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 15, 2004)

Are you going to do a log on it?? When will you start??
Thanks!


----------



## ZECH (Mar 15, 2004)

Haven't decided if I will or not yet. Probably be thursday or Friday(25th or 26th)


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 15, 2004)

Cool!


----------

